

Ask HN: Please help test Mugasha audio player on linux distributions - lyime

Hey guys,<p>I have been making many changes to our player and have had some folks complain about linux support. If you are using a linux distro, could you spare a few minutes and test it in a browser.<p>If everything works(or not) please reply to this post with your distribution and browser used.<p>http://mugasha.com/crossroads/28<p>Thank you :)<p>- Akshay
======
apsurd
Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx / Google Chrome 5.0.375.38 beta \- works like a
charm so far. Music plays well, I can start/stop and navigate to other songs.
No issues.

Btw huge fan of mugasha! I used you guys everyday when you were in beta, but
then I moved to shared office space where mugasha didn't seem to be able to
stream =( [same computer, just would not stream] . Back home now though so
glad to see you guys still rocking <3

------
faster
Kubuntu Lucid 64bit Chrome 5.0.375.38 beta - no action on buttons, except
rollover. Same on Konqueror (Webkit-based). Also FF3.6.3. All are using Flash
10.0.45.2 (64 bit).

------
JoshCole
Ubuntu 9.04 Karmic Koala

\- Firefox 3.5.9: Buttons don't work.

\- Crome 5.0.375.29 beta: Page becomes unresponsive and crashes.

------
elcron
Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx / chromium dailt builds, clicking on buttons does
nothing. Song length is always zero.

------
kashif
Ubuntu 10.04/FF 3.6 the buttons dont do anything on clicking. So nothing
works. Are you based in India?

------
crocowhile
Archlinux, gnome, chrome 5.0.396.0 dev. Page loads but buttons don't work.

------
mdg
The browser back button does not work as expected in Vista + FF 3.6

